# محولات الطاقة الاشعاعية المستخدمة في الاجهزة الطبية



## أبو العز السوري (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أرجو ياأعزائي أن افيدكم بهذا الموضوع(موجود في الملحق ملف Word) 
هذه هي المحولات التي تعتمد عليها عدد كبير من أنظمة الاجهزة الطبية .
لا تنسونا من الدعاء........
أحب أن أعرفكم على منتخب الملاكمة الدولي 
:5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :5: :14:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

تسلم لنا يا أبو العز .

مبادرة لطيفة ومشاركة قيمة .

والقادم اعظم .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## ليدي لين (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bassel hatem (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## glucose (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraka_soft (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور علي الأخر وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng-khaled1 (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع وارجو من اصحاب الخبرة والمعرفة التوسع


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## fawzy ali (26 يناير 2011)

ماهي البقعه البؤريه وما هى فائدتها فى الاشعه السينيه


----------



## fawzy ali (26 يناير 2011)

focal spot ماهوى 
ما هية المقاسات الافضل من الاصغر الى الاكبر اومتساوين
هل focal spot له علاقة بجودة الصورة


----------



## ahmadba (26 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------

